# Quick & Easy Pizza Snacks



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

*Quick & Easy Pizza Snacks*


Most of you guys are much better cooks than I am, so I like easy to make things without a whole lot of ingredients & work involved.

You can make your own dough or rolls, Pepperoni, Mozzarella, and Sauce, but you can also buy those ingredients, like I did this time. The rolls are just plain old cheap Hamburger Buns.

Enjoy,
Bear


Ingredients I used:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04763.jpg.html


Spread the Pizza sauce on the Hamburger Rolls, and begin putting the Mozzarella on top of the sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04764.jpg.html


Finish covering them all with Mozzarella:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04766.jpg.html


Put some Pepperoni on, and a little Mozzarella on top of that:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04767.jpg.html


Put in Toaster oven (or regular oven) at 350* (Bake) until the edges brown a little & the cheese is melted:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04769.jpg.html


Remove from oven:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04770.jpg.html


Closer Look:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04771.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## seenred (Jun 24, 2013)

Good idea, Bear!  Looks both tasty and easy...

Red


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2013)

We did those as kids but with English muffins...loved those crispy muffins


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

Look good! My boys used to make them with tortillas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Good idea, Bear!  Looks both tasty and easy...
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!!

Bear


FWIsmoker said:


> We did those as kids but with English muffins...loved those crispy muffins


Yup----I've done them a bunch of different ways. They're all good!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Alesia!!!

I made them a lot of ways, but never with Tortillas-----HMMMMMMMmmmmmm!!!  Sounds Great !!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great bear, I'm sure my kids would tear that up. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looks great bear, I'm sure my kids would tear that up. Thanks


Thanks Stick!!!

Oh Yeah---All Kids love these things!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are great time savers, I do 'em with crusty french bread......... AND it doesn't heat up the house cooking!

Way to Go Bear!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like a great thing to do for the boys game nights!

Thanks Bear,

Bill


----------



## dirtyd (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks good, I make them with english muffins every once in awhile 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Never tried it with hamburger buns, I never thought about making them with tortillas either. Will have to try them both.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

My boys love making those! When we go camping we cap them with another muffin and put them in the pie irons and cook them over the campfire! We use English muffins or the round flat bread that's popular now


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Those are great time savers, I do 'em with crusty french bread......... AND it doesn't heat up the house cooking!
> 
> Way to Go Bear!!


Thanks Foam!!

I never did it with french bread, but I think that would be the best way---I love French Bread Pizza.

Bear


PGSmoker64 said:


> Looks like a great thing to do for the boys game nights!
> 
> Thanks Bear,
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill !!

They'll love it !

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2013)

Love it!

This is how I recycle stale bread and rolls.

Try this if you want to use tortillas, two tortillas, one in a pan, add your ingredients...need cheese as one of the ingredients to keep together, top with another tortilla and cheese, once the cheese melts, flip the tortilla cheese down into the frying pan and fry the cheese...man is this good!

The oilier the cheese the better it is.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have used tortillas, english muffens. What i like best is canned biskets. you can mash as many biskets together as you want. To get the size you want. Then use smoked cheese. Canadian bacon.

Any thing else you have arount. That came out of the smoker or off the grill.

Happy smoken.

David

Now i'm hungry, Again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2013)

DirtyD said:


> Looks good, I make them with english muffins every once in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  D !!!

Seems they're good a lot of ways!!!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> My boys love making those! When we go camping we cap them with another muffin and put them in the pie irons and cook them over the campfire! We use English muffins or the round flat bread that's popular now


Sounds Great !!

Been a long time since I used one of those Pie Irons!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Love it!
> 
> This is how I recycle stale bread and rolls.
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy!!

Sounds good to me!!

Bear


themule69 said:


> I have used tortillas, english muffens. What i like best is canned biskets. you can mash as many biskets together as you want. To get the size you want. Then use smoked cheese. Canadian bacon.
> 
> Any thing else you have arount. That came out of the smoker or off the grill.
> 
> ...


Smoked Cheese would definitely put it over the top!!

Bear


----------



## beerwagon (May 9, 2014)

Nice if I'm in a big hurry I make smaller versions on Ritz cracker, heat in microwave... softens up the cracker like pizza.


----------



## shtrdave (May 9, 2014)

Those look great have used most all the things listed here, english muffins toasted as I get the rest of the stuff ready is my fave. I use my NuWave oven and 6 minutes they are done.

SQUIBS cheese thing reminds me of frying cheese. I usually use Provolone, Colby, Mozzarella. I hot skillet lay a thick 1/4-3/8" thick slice in allow it to cook a while and then flip it will be a pain to flip but it will be all browned and crunchy cook till the other side is the same, take out and plate hit with some salt and pepper. Do not bite into this now as damage will result, don't ask me how I know.


----------

